# 2018 Cruze Wish List



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Ekion said:


> what are your after market wish lists for these models?



Mine would be a new set of 18" wheels and a tune.
Wheels are doable at some point in the future, but with a lifetime powertrain warranty to consider, the tune is not.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

1.6 turbo
9 speed auto in all models - the 6AT is just outdated, clunky, and slow to shift compared to more modern transmissions.
Adaptive cruise control (I think this is coming on the Premier for 2019?)


----------



## Ekion (May 20, 2018)

do you think they will ever come out with aftermarket parts? People say its to new but i beg to differ its kind of late in the game at this point i think.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Someone will eventually. Gen1 are available and with the pending model changes for 2019, I would think it won't be long for head and tail light options.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

2.0 turbo engine instead of wimpy 1.4 turbo lol


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> 2.0 turbo engine instead of wimpy 1.4 turbo lol


It's advertised as an economy car not a rice rocket.


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

Cruzen18 said:


> Mine would be a new set of 18" wheels and a tune.
> Wheels are doable at some point in the future, but with a lifetime powertrain warranty to consider, the tune is not.


"Lifetime" powertrain warranty how did you swing that?
As far as the tune goes, I have been extensively talking to Trifecta. they have a tune that they claim does not alter your ECU write count and can be returned to complete stock should warranty work be needed.
I've looked very hard and I can't find anyone to dispute that fact.I have even seen some confirmations.
I'm thinking of going with them once I use up my free oil changes from the dealer.


----------



## Ekion (May 20, 2018)

alanl11 said:


> "Lifetime" powertrain warranty how did you swing that?
> As far as the tune goes, I have been extensively talking to Trifecta. they have a tune that they claim does not alter your ECU write count and can be returned to complete stock should warranty work be needed.
> I've looked very hard and I can't find anyone to dispute that fact.I have even seen some confirmations.
> I'm thinking of going with them once I use up my free oil changes from the dealer.



So basically if you put 18 inch rims on it then it will void your power train warranty?
and Lifetime??? want to know how you managed that one. i think mines like 50.000 miles or something like that.
Plus they are just rims. if you need work done put the stock ones back on.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

alanl11 said:


> "Lifetime" powertrain warranty how did you swing that?


It's something that my dealer offers with purchase. As long as maintenance schedule is followed, they will cover powertrain as long as I own it. There is another local dealer doing the same thing here in Cinti, but wouldn't match the price I ended up with.


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Ekion said:


> Its killing me that I cannot buy after market tail lights! its the number one thing i want to change! ahhhhhhh!


You can actually in China, search the forum.



> 9 speed auto in all models - the 6AT is just outdated


Then there's the 7 speed double clutch in China. I would prefer that over hydra-matic.



> 2.0 turbo engine


+1, what's the point of the RS with just a body kit?!

My two cents:
- LED lights all over (OEM)
- GMPP Exhaust *with tune, *CAI* with tune *and warranty (they had there some conflicting information and withdrawn the CAI)
- Proper sports model in general


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

Ekion said:


> So basically if you put 18 inch rims on it then it will void your power train warranty?
> and Lifetime??? want to know how you managed that one. i think mines like 50.000 miles or something like that.
> Plus they are just rims. if you need work done put the stock ones back on.


Yes Mine is only for 100,000 miles. I believe he was referring to the "Tune" voiding his warranty, not the rims.
Though should he have a Wheel bearing or brake caliper, ABS, go out during the "bumper to bumper 36,000 warranty" that could be a whole other story.


----------



## Ekion (May 20, 2018)

alanl11 said:


> Yes Mine is only for 100,000 miles. I believe he was referring to the "Tune" voiding his warranty, not the rims.
> Though should he have a Wheel bearing or brake caliper, ABS, go out during the "bumper to bumper 36,000 warranty" that could be a whole other story.


That is true I am currently looking at getting some rims for mine as well I just cant seem to decide on what color I want.

And I keep trying to search the forums for the aftermarket tail lights from china like Phantom suggested but I keep coming up empty handed.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

> So basically if you put 18 inch rims on it then it will void your power train warranty?



No, rims will not void the warranty.


----------



## car54 (Dec 24, 2017)

*wish list*

here is my wish list

add a diesel wagon or sports wagon to the models available

add a two door sports model

have the option of the 9 speed auto trans for all models 

led headlights as standard to all models

power drivers seat standard on all lt models

offer more performance options (engine and suspension)


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Ekion said:


> So basically if you put 18 inch rims on it then it will void your power train warranty?


No it won't, they can be optioned with 18" rims.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Badgeless grille!

Better steering!

Lowered and sportier suspension!

Led tails!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

nightfallgrey2018 said:


> It's advertised as an economy car not a rice rocket.


haha i know thats why i have a camaro ss as my racecar but they use that motor in alot of other gm cars and its an awesome motor with good power and economy also


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> haha i know thats why i have a camaro ss as my racecar


I lol'd to that.


----------



## CDN Denial (Jun 4, 2018)

Yeah I understand that it’s “labeled” as an economic car but it would be nice to have parts for those who would like to add them. 

Me I’m looking forward to being able to swap out the lights. I’d like a pair of dual projector winjets. 
A tune would be great.


----------



## nobog (Oct 25, 2011)

Ekion said:


> what are your after market wish lists for these models?
> Its killing me that I cannot buy after market tail lights! its the number one thing i want to change! ahhhhhhh!


Try this:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Car...8adb-4b62-b315-ce6f0b50fab5&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

Wow...did you tried them..? Looks really nice.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Anyone decides to do this, let me me know. I want to make sure they work before jumping in.


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

Cruzen18 said:


> Anyone decides to do this, let me me know. I want to make sure they work before jumping in.


As do I! I see there are two different styles of led taillights at aliexpress. I'd like to see them on someone's car here. Not just a stock photo they took, ya know.


----------



## nobog (Oct 25, 2011)

I have not tried these tail lights but all I can say about the website (Aliexpress.com) is that they are a Chinese eBay. I have ordered a couple items and no problem, just don't plan on being in a hurry as they ship by sloooow boat. 

They do offer a significant money back guarantee:
https://sale.aliexpress.com/__pc/BhQPgEWPNM.htm?spm=2114.11010108.1000001.2.650c649b1fXtP3

Jim

edit - matter of fact I ordered some splash guards for $17 shipped - rears fit perfect - front did not fit as I have the RS version - I kinda knew that going into it but I can use the front as a template (for the bolt pattern) and get some universal from Fleet Farm and trim to fit. I'm sure without the RS it would have fit perfect.


----------

